# What is the ONE thing you hate about aging and would pay to be solved?



## Carolgc (Jul 31, 2014)

I personally haven't figured out yet... But I definitely know there's something... So I'm curious to know what it is for you!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

Problems of aging that maybe very annoying are fine lines, big pores, dark and puffy eyes and dry skin.  These are sign of aging and even premature aging due to harmful effects of UV rays, make up, pollutants, dirt and debris we are exposed all day long.  Deep cleansing is very needful to keep our skin radiant and healthy.  As we mature we age gracefully and our skin retain its natural oil and elasticity. Fuss free facial wipes are good help to clean our face deeply and after doing so we can use the fuss free facial masks to moisturize the skin.


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Loose skin around the eyes. BAh!


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 14, 2014)

Grey hair!!! My hair grows pretty fast I can't keep up with dying my roots.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 14, 2014)

Forgetfulness & SAGGING


----------



## Trombonist2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

That I'll get a neck like a turkeys -.-'


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 15, 2014)

The horrible sagging neck has my vote.


----------



## OROGOLD (Aug 20, 2014)

Dark spots and uneven skin tone!


----------



## Lin1018 (Aug 30, 2014)

Grey Hair - so boring.
  The years have passed so very quickly and I've had a ball along the way.   I might not have as much energy as I had when I was 20 but I am still enjoying everyday and everything that I am doing.   I keep meeting & working with interesting people which is a big bonus.   Always look for the positives in life.   Oh and one last thing - the 1st thing I would save if my home was struck by lightning or similar - my Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System products - I NEVER travel without it!   My 1st must have.   Anyone else tried it and liked it??


----------



## DarylandCarole (Aug 30, 2014)

As far as beauty issues losing elasticity of the skin around my eyes.  I don't have "crows feet" yet, but the loose skin makes it harder to apply shadow and liner.  I'm realizing that I'll have to change the way I do my eye make-up, although I'm not sure exactly how yet. I've been fighting the jowls, which might be worse than the eye skin.  the frown lines on the forehead are bad, too.  So many things!  I've been using Skinceuticals on my face and Strivectin neck cream, and both seem to be working pretty well so far.  Nothing seems to help the sagging eye skin, though.


----------



## AndersenDmz (Aug 30, 2014)

Dry crepey skin, particularly around the eye and chest area.... Smile lines, thining hair, hair that starts to grow in weird places *shudder* And varicose veins! It already started, and there isn't much to do about that I fear :/


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 23, 2014)

All of the things, basically. >_< The natural decay of our minds and bodies.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh my what a negative and sad thread. Aging should not be a negative.


----------



## Shereen Ibrahim (Dec 9, 2015)

being tired, that's what is the worst even with a multivitamin I feel dragging


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Dec 14, 2015)

The eventual turkey neck!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Dec 14, 2015)

My hair is thinner. I finally really love it and it went from feeling like wool to cotton.


----------



## soonari (Dec 29, 2015)

Pigmentation, although it can only be lightened not completely removed


----------



## sadove (Jan 3, 2016)

your skin will be wrinkled, saddest story in the world, I usually apply a good foundation primer to hide these wrinkles. in some cases, oil appears when you age. in that case, you may want to choose the right foundation for oily, aged skin, read this and thank me later: http://thevenusface.com/best-foundation-for-oily-skin/


----------



## robertstehle (Apr 18, 2016)

When facial muscles loosen and skin becomes less elastic which creates lines and wrinkles on my face. I am planning to solve it by face lift operation. This would be the only solution to reduce saggy skin.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 25, 2016)

OROGOLD said:


> Dark spots and uneven skin tone!



Ditto 

I actually looked at them today and I take back what I said above. Looking through a magnifying glass I see that they are freckles! Well, I can live with freckles quite happily.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 16, 2020)

Carolgc said:


> I personally haven't figured out yet... But I definitely know there's something... So I'm curious to know what it is for you!



The loss of strength both physical and mental as you enter old age. 

I'd pay a million dollars to anyone that discovers the cure to Alzheimer, for example.


----------

